# What if i set gpu fan at 100% and run all time time, would it die?



## Honey (Sep 11, 2017)

hi, using msi gtx 1070 gaming x
For mining purposes, i wanted to set fan speed at 100% for all the time for more cooling,  would the fan die soon?


----------



## Rehmanpa (Sep 11, 2017)

Naw, they're rated for like 100000 hours or something. I wondered the same thing and I just went with it. No fan issues to speak of.


----------



## Honey (Sep 11, 2017)

Rehmanpa said:


> Naw, they're rated for like 100000 hours or something. I wondered the same thing and I just went with it. No fan issues to speak of.


Thanks alot, is 82c normal and safe for gtx 1070 msi gaming x?


----------



## happita (Sep 11, 2017)

82C in load is not bad, but better if a little lower.


----------



## Rehmanpa (Sep 11, 2017)

82c don't worry about it. My r9 290s will get up sometimes to 90. I turn them down at 90c, but I leave them runnijg 24/7 and even during the day when they hit 88c I don't worry about it. Solder melting and bad shit doenst occur until like 90c+. 

Tl;dr: you're fine, happy mining!!!


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 11, 2017)

Honey said:


> Thanks alot, is 82c normal and safe for gtx 1070 msi gaming x?


the fan should last at least through its warranted life at 100%... yes, it will die sooner. Who know how much sooner.

82C is fine. You dont want it much warmer or it will throttle unless you raise that limit in msi afterburner or something. 



Rehmanpa said:


> 82c don't worry about it. My r9 290s will get up sometimes to 90. I turn them down at 90c, but I leave them runnijg 24/7 and even during the day when they hit 88c I don't worry about it. Solder melting and bad shit doenst occur until like 90c+.
> 
> Tl;dr: you're fine, happy mining!!!


what your 3 generation old AMD card can run at is not the same as a modern nvidia gpu!!!!! Different everything man!!


----------



## arbiter (Sep 11, 2017)

Rehmanpa said:


> 82c don't worry about it. My r9 290s will get up sometimes to 90. I turn them down at 90c, but I leave them runnijg 24/7 and even during the day when they hit 88c I don't worry about it. Solder melting and bad shit doenst occur until like 90c+.
> 
> Tl;dr: you're fine, happy mining!!!


Nvidia cards can do 90c and even 95c but that is starts hitting the limit before chip can start to cause damage, same for AMD. AMD may of set that as a limit on their chips but there is almost 0 headroom paste that. Reason Nvidia cuts there's off starting at 80c but they can sometimes go over that is likely due to limit failures down.


----------



## Rehmanpa (Sep 11, 2017)

A gpu is a gpu. While nvidia and AMD certainly have different gpus, the materials they make theirs out of are the same. Solder melts at the same temperature on an AMD or an Nvidia gpu chip. So while yes my cards might be rather old AMD cards, they are still comparable to a gtx 1070 on the basis that a gpu is just a gpu. Since it sucks a lot less power it'll run cooler. My point was that my cards specifically use more power thus running hotter and therefore if my cards are doing fine his should be more than fine.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 11, 2017)

No.. just no.

Tell me, which is hotter....

1. A lighter with a yellow flame...
2. A bonfire with yellow flames...?

A: they are both the same temperature. Clearly a bonfire has a lot more energy than the lighter. As you should be able to tell, there is a difference between temperature and heat/energy. In other words more power doesnt always mean higher temps. Look at amd and intel chips. AMD temp limits were a lot lower than intel temp limits even though 'a cpu is a cpu and made out of the same thing'.

Its different man. You cannot compare like that with gpus or cpus, Sorry.


----------



## trog100 (Sep 12, 2017)

i think the O


Honey said:


> hi, using msi gtx 1070 gaming x
> For mining purposes, i wanted to set fan speed at 100% for all the time for more cooling,  would the fan die soon?



i think you need to think about a bigger case for your mining rig.. i know you live in a hot place but i see no need for %100 fan speed to manage 80 C on a 1070 card..

approach your 24/7 cooling problem from a different angle..

trog


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 12, 2017)

83 C is simply what your card BIOS will limit things at, and that is what you're hovering at, don't worry about it, don't try to fix, if it goes steady past 85 C, then start worrying, perhaps reapply the paste or look at airflow/dust.

Note however that higher fan speed does not always translate to lower temps, and the original fan curve generally is good, or exceptionally well tuned. Heat needs time to move from one place to another, high er fan speed is only a tiny portion of making that movement happen.


----------



## Honey (Sep 17, 2017)

Ah thanks to all, sorry for late msg, also my ups was currupted and dont know why i havnt got any email notification through this forum,
Im using case cooler master haf 912 with side window, cooling was ok but i turned of front fan, that was giving some dust and i hate dust especially im lazy to clean pc with blower, no i like blowing dust away but i hate plugging wires xD and setting up all things..  XD

Anyways,

Im getting annoying atm, 
4 months ago when i started mine with gtx 1070 i was able to get 2-2.5$ per day, but now its going less, even 4 months market was not good as today(i know today still gone down because of china) and now just 1.5$ im not much knowledged person, may be im wrong in something, can you tell me what going on?




Rehmanpa said:


> 82c don't worry about it. My r9 290s will get up sometimes to 90. I turn them down at 90c, but I leave them runnijg 24/7 and even during the day when they hit 88c I don't worry about it. Solder melting and bad shit doenst occur until like 90c+.
> 
> Tl;dr: you're fine, happy mining!!!





EarthDog said:


> the fan should last at least through its warranted life at 100%... yes, it will die sooner. Who know how much sooner.
> 
> 82C is fine. You dont want it much warmer or it will throttle unless you raise that limit in msi afterburner or something.
> 
> what your 3 generation old AMD card can run at is not the same as a modern nvidia gpu!!!!! Different everything man!!





arbiter said:


> Nvidia cards can do 90c and even 95c but that is starts hitting the limit before chip can start to cause damage, same for AMD. AMD may of set that as a limit on their chips but there is almost 0 headroom paste that. Reason Nvidia cuts there's off starting at 80c but they can sometimes go over that is likely due to limit failures down.





Rehmanpa said:


> A gpu is a gpu. While nvidia and AMD certainly have different gpus, the materials they make theirs out of are the same. Solder melts at the same temperature on an AMD or an Nvidia gpu chip. So while yes my cards might be rather old AMD cards, they are still comparable to a gtx 1070 on the basis that a gpu is just a gpu. Since it sucks a lot less power it'll run cooler. My point was that my cards specifically use more power thus running hotter and therefore if my cards are doing fine his should be more than fine.





EarthDog said:


> No.. just no.
> 
> Tell me, which is hotter....
> 
> ...





trog100 said:


> i think the O
> 
> 
> i think you need to think about a bigger case for your mining rig.. i know you live in a hot place but i see no need for %100 fan speed to manage 80 C on a 1070 card..
> ...





Vayra86 said:


> 83 C is simply what your card BIOS will limit things at, and that is what you're hovering at, don't worry about it, don't try to fix, if it goes steady past 85 C, then start worrying, perhaps reapply the paste or look at airflow/dust.
> 
> Note however that higher fan speed does not always translate to lower temps, and the original fan curve generally is good, or exceptionally well tuned. Heat needs time to move from one place to another, high er fan speed is only a tiny portion of making that movement happen.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 17, 2017)

Honey said:


> 4 months ago when i started mine with gtx 1070 i was able to get 2-2.5$ per day, but now its going less, even 4 months market was not good as today(i know today still gone down because of china) and now just 1.5$ im not much knowledged person, may be im wrong in something, can you tell me what going on?


If you are talking about mining, I would create another thread as this is about your fanspeed, not tweaking for mining.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 17, 2017)

trog100 said:


> i think you need to think about a bigger case for your mining rig..



Or maybe an open case


----------



## trog100 (Sep 17, 2017)

i happened to know what the OP was tweaking for.. i replied accordingly.. its really about living in a hot country.. flogging the bollocks 24/7 of your graphics card for mining  purposes and trying to keep it alive for as long as possible.. 

running the fans at 100% aint the right thing to do.. the OP needs a different approach.. its the 24/7 factor that is important.. 

trog


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 17, 2017)

trog100 said:


> running the fans at 100% aint the right thing to do..


Why not????????????????


----------



## trog100 (Sep 17, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Why not????????????????


 

because there are better ways.. end of story.. 

a pic of the mining rig i just put together.. or how to do it properly.. 






trog


----------



## FireFox (Sep 17, 2017)

trog100 said:


> how to do it properly..



Different to what i posted?


----------



## trog100 (Sep 17, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> Different to what i posted?


 
better he he..

but here is a way not to do it properly.. my daily use rig too cramped by far but the cards run around 70 C at %70 fan speed.. which is how i know with a single card the OP dosnt need to be running his gpu fan at %100 24/7 to mine..






trog


----------



## FireFox (Sep 17, 2017)

trog100 said:


> better he he..



A few GPU'S more, i am not missing anything.


----------



## fizhsmile (Sep 17, 2017)

Im curious about this as well, what will happen if turning the fans like 24/7 non stop/always on till its dead, how long would it last?. If some fans are rated like 1.000 hours (41 days) will the fans die after 41 days of always on? or less because its overheat or something?


----------



## FireFox (Sep 17, 2017)

fizhsmile said:


> If some fans are rated like 1.000 hours (41 days) will the fans die after 41 days of always on? or less because its overheat or something?



I haven't seen any GPU's fan rated 1.000 hours, that would be absolutely absurd.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 17, 2017)

In my experience with the old Saphire 7970 dual-x coolers, 100% would kill a fan set in under a year of 24/7


----------



## trog100 (Sep 17, 2017)

one thing i am pretty sure of.. the average gaming card gpu isnt expected to be used at 100% fan speed 24/7 long term..

how long one used this way would last i dont know.. but i aint gonna try it and find out.. 

trog


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 17, 2017)

It's all in the bearings...  I've got two Rexus Panaflo hydro-wave bearing fans that have been running at 12v almost continuously, with backpressure, for a decade.  No signs of stopping.

Graphics cards tend to have cheaper bearings than that but, it's really a gamble.  I hear my R9 390 PCS+ fans running at very high speed often...they're still good to go.


----------



## fizhsmile (Sep 18, 2017)

Knoxx29 said:


> I haven't seen any GPU's fan rated 1.000 hours, that would be absolutely absurd.


No no no thats just an example. What I mean is about the fans endurance, will the fans die in 4 days because of overheating or die according to its rated MTBF. And what Im trying to say is how long the fans would last if overheating could kill them? 4-5 days of non stop use?


----------



## fullinfusion (Sep 18, 2017)

Yes just like everything else.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 18, 2017)

Mtbf is an avaergae essentially. Chances are fans dont overheat unless there is a prpblem..


----------



## BluesFanUK (Sep 18, 2017)

trog100 said:


> because there are better ways.. end of story..
> 
> a pic of the mining rig i just put together.. or how to do it properly..
> 
> ...


 8x 1070s?!


----------



## trog100 (Sep 18, 2017)

yes they pull about 1100 watts from the wall.. currently running about 60 C with around 40%  fan speeds.. pretty quite as well.. 

trog


----------

